# Coop makeover questions



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a 10 X 14 toolshed that my six Marans live in. It's one of those prefabricated tool sheds you can buy at Lowe's. I recently moved here and it's getting a makeover this Fall. Can people who have done this give me some advice on what should be incorporated into this building to make my life easier? Also things good for the chickens? I live on the Mason Dixon line in southern PA.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pics of it will help.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

I did the same...I built sub walls down the length of the building for the coop. It allows me to keep the feed in the same building..shovels etc etc. I made the walls 6 ft high to make cleaning easier and can store spare wire fence and such above it. Rip 2x4 in half for studs as it isn't load bearing. Placed nesting boxes on each end so my daughter doesn't even have to enter the building. Pretty low budget project and it holds heat much better on those bitter nights.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm actually working on coop and run expansion this weekend to get another dozen birds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like esnova's storage ideas. I found the fact I could keep my feed in the big coop with my birds so much more convenient than trying to slog through the rain trying to keep feed dry from a different building. If you are stubborn enough to keep your numbers at what they are now then you have plenty of space to do the storage area. 

You can stash prefilled waterers in there for the winter so you don't have to shuffle waterers around. I actually had a laundry tub in my coop. The water was fed through a hose that I drained in the winter time. I had a heater so that I wouldn't freeze to death cleaning and filling waterers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a double door 10 x 12 shed. We replaced one door with hardware cloth "screen door". So it's got good ventilation even at night. Added a chicken door on each side that were both opening into pens on opposite sides. Added 2 roosts about thigh high because of the big hens. Added a fan directed on the nest boxes. But definitely a chicken door opening into a closed safe pen is nice to have.

With a shed, it really does not need a whole lot except for chicken doors and ventilation, and maybe flooring that cleans well. They make great coops because you can stand up in them and they are sturdier than the little coops that are sold at stores. 
You could always add gingerbread and wall murals : )


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Here are pics of the shed. It's awful, I know. Desperately needs a new roof. I only want one door centered in the front and small wooden window on each side of the door. It faces true South.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than giving them a true roost, they have everything they need. Think about how to make it work better for you. It might mean installing a man door on the opposite end for easy access to that portion of the coop. Of course there is the small door for the birds that is needed.

I also recommend a secure run. You need to be able to keep them up somewhere safe if predators become a problem. And they always seem to enter everyone's life that keeps chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That looks like a nice project! I have double doors. One is always locked. The other door also has a "screen door" out of 2x4's and hardware cloth. I can leave that closed at night, it's safe and good in hot weather or keeping them in without closing solid doors.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

The good fencing, heavy rectangular wire should be here tomorrow. I cut down weed trees in the woods for heavy fencepost's but quite frankly it's way to hot to dig out the holes for them. I also have a smaller long log for the roost, just too darn hot!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hot sucks when it comes to trying to get some outdoor work done. That's one of the reasons I'm out there as early as possible. If I don't get the project done there is always tomorrow. 

I had the same type of door setup as Karen does. I had the solid door that was closed at night but inside was basically a storm door that had welded wire on it. I could put screen on it in the Summer and clear plastic in the Winter. The hubs thought I was nuts when he saw what I was doing. After I built and installed the door and he saw how it worked he never said another word. 

A roof vent might be a good addition before you put a new roof on it. That will allow for good air exchange.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Almost done with interior expansion


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Esnova, is that a drill-driver I see?


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Impact driver.....never leave home without it haha


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

esnova said:


> Impact driver.....never leave home without it haha


Impact driver. I never knew what they were until a year or two ago. Now I wouldn't want to live without it.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Run expansion part 1


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I have absolutely no flat land, wish I could make that type of fence!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can. It will take some extra work but using string lines and a level you can get a level pen. Been there, done that. 

Some of the end cuts can be a challenge but with patience it's doable.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, Esnova, nice project! I keep hoping I'll start a project tomorrow, but it hasn't happened. But I've done a bit every day. Not much but something. Hubby is taking the accumulation of un needed junk to the dump. I have another pile for him. I also untangled my drag from the weeds and can pull it out with my mule. I want to drag my paddock and put electric poultry fence up.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Sometimes I wish one leg was shorter than the other, easier to walk across hills, lol!


----------



## Canon (Sep 7, 2016)

When I was setting up my chicken coop I got the help of my neighboring landscape designers called infinity garden. They are pretty simple to make and you could get a lot of diy ideas online.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to look that one up.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

*Hello Greencastle!* You live where all my paternal ancestors lived!

So here is my thinking on the following pictures: I didn't want to stand out in the freakin' miserable wind chill and snow and all that tends to make me gripe when I am trying to do something like collect eggs, so I will put in an egg roll bar in the back of my nest boxes inside my shed. I decided to put AstroTurf on the floor of the nest boxes and thru to the egg roller. Lowes has fuzzy AstroTurf that ought to be comfortable for the girls, but if not, there is always straw. Since my egg collection will be indoors, I won't have need for a hinged egg door, as shown.










Okay, this is my design for the coop I am working on. My coop was delivered right before the sky gave us a foot of snow, so I haven't been able to set up and get ready for a round of new chicks for the Spring . . . yet . . .but I was able to start a lasagna garden in their run and I expect to get out there and grow a pasture and plant some wild hügelkultur humps, make a chunnel, plant a bunch of edible shrubs and a few shade trees that the girls will like. I also want to make some sort of turf-clad teepee structure out there (and I have plenty of room). All in good time but I would really like to get out there this instant. More snow in an hour!

Soooo, to continue, I wanted to make indoor feeding between the nest boxes with water, feed, grit and an evening "treat bar" to get them used to coming home to roost. I'll do PVC pipes that open BEHIND that mesh wall when _my _door is I also plan on using the unbelievably crazy names of ancestors for their names (yeah, I'm a genealogist), and the signs will be really fun to make!
Above the nesting boxes is a roosting bar unit that would be a plastic sheeting or Masonite or simply cut vinyl sheet lino for the bottom so the poop easily slides off into the compost.

I plan on covering the floor and wall (3/4 high) with the linoleum too. The mesh wall behind the nesting boxes and roosting bar will allow air flow through the coop from the roosting bar on up to the ceiling. Since my coop is already enclosed within a large run, I could potentially leave all windows and doors open all the time, but it's likely that I would only do this in Summer or while cleaning or something.

BEHIND THE MESH WALL is where I will have a First Aid and quarantine area, and chick brooding spot. All the feed and water, etc. will be there too. This side of the coop is also within the enclosed top & sides run structure, but has gates going in and out as well as into the actual run. So, fingers crossed, predator's will never get to my birds! 

I hope all this detail inspires you to work out whatever it is you want to have in your coop!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You won't need all of those nest boxes. The girls will fight over who gets to use what they consider the prime nest spot first. They will actually climb over the top of any bird already in the nest. 

Without some sort of idea on size that area you have listed as water/grit/feed is tiny.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Right you are! I was going to edit that drawing but just didn't. The idea was to take over 3 nesting boxes in the drawing and make one water, another grit, and another feed. Good idea?


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Edited. Opinions, please!








I'm thinking the nesting boxes will be about 1 foot square. The PVC feeders might also be contained in one large box of its own.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Re-edited:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You shouldn't need all of the grit. Mine didn't get any other than what they got off the ground. I would open the nests even more. Instead of having two side by side, take that divider out and make it one. 

The feed I get. The water I'm struggling with. What is going to be the delivery system for that?


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Humm. Interesting! I thought it was a LAW to get that grit ready for them at all times. I was also wondering about cuddlebones. Do chickens love them?

And so, Robin, you advise me to have large nesting areas instead of a foot square nesting box? Easily arranged. And they ought to be off the floor just slightly so that they can migrate across the straw and hop into a nice box. 

The plan was to have the PVC openings on the backside of the nesting boxes for easy filling since the food and water would be on that side of the coop. The coop would have kind of a wall with the nesting boxes and mesh wall screen dividing it. The girls would also have food, grit and water outside in their run. And, of course, fresh growing things in the run. I will have a fodder/sprout operation and plan on providing this food source in the mix.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you by chance confusing calcium (oyster shell) with grit? You wouldn't be the first or the last to do that.

I have never figured out what cuttlebone is. Is it a solid chunk of calcium or what? Then of course when I got home and could hop on the net for information I'd forget. 

The girls are weird. Where you would think they'd want their privacy for egg laying that's not what they want. It's a group effort. Or a group battle for who gets to lay the next egg in the same nest. It can be pretty funny to watch them in the their nest battles. And yet, right next to the one they're fussing over is a perfectly clean, empty one.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

YES! I didn't realize it, but I confused calcium and grit. Thanks for pointing that out. But now I'll have to get grit, as I overlooked it. Cuddlebone is calcium for little birdies, so I figured the big birds would enjoy it too. Well, they ought to!

I can't wait to see how the girls interact and I WILL make their nesting life as you described. So, should I have 2 wide nests or one ginormous one or what? I think I will start with 6-8 hens in Spring and add the same every year or two. I just found out my neighbor has a home hatchery and I may have to take a field trip!

And here's what I was up to before the frozen fog and falling white stuff took over my world . .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, they need to be displayed together forever. It makes them so much more eye popping. 

Two big nests. You said you need grit again. No you need calcium and that's only if you're not feeding your girls layer feed. But if you're going to have a boy in the mix you should feed him layer feed. 

We've got time to get you all set up so don't worry about most of it just yet. The coop is priority at this point.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR WISDOM!* I learn something new each time I come here!

The coop is on hold until I can get out there. I need to insulate, move my collected stuff out there (call Bekins!) and get organized before the fence guy gets the perimeter in place. We do have loose kitty cats and migrating elk all over the place, so predators might be after them and end up with a chicken. Nope, can't have that. So NO chickens until fencing assures me of safety.

I'm not planning on roosters, so layer feed is fine. There will be a large pasture for foraging with feed sources out there too. But no grit? I'm gonna put a grit thing out there as well as calcium. They can munch on whatever they want. Sound like a plan? I can't imagine anything will go amiss.

We also have visiting doves! We fell in love with Miss Dovey and want to provide a dove coat for her and her friends whenever she/they visit. Ducks sometimes waddle up here from somewhere (?) and we're okay with some feed stations around the coop. I'm planning on creating a "Bird Island" for all the visitors. They won't be able to get into the coop, but they'll be able to say hello and do fly byes.

How is Miss Maisey?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely nothing wrong with having the grit. Just be aware, if your girls feel like they need it they'll pick it up from the ground.

Check about whether there are bears in the area or not. If there are you're going to have rethink some of your plans. 

Maisey May is just as wild as ever. She now had a rescue companion. The companion isn't all that hot about Maisey since there is quite an age spread.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

I haven't seen a bear around here, but everything is named "Bear this, Bear that." I'll find out! How would t change my coop situation? It'll be totally enclosed by sides and top fencing over and around the coop with heavy wire and base into soil. The expense will kill me for sure. 
I would think bears would rather eat berries and salmon, but I will dutifully look into bears. 

Glad to hear the MM beauty is doing well and as wild as ever. What kind of companion did she adopt? If you just feed super special treats with newby--at the same time--she'll come around faster.by associating yummyness with little bother dog.
Be sure to cut back on regular feedings if you do this for a week or so. Actually . . .it'd be better to have no schedule for yummy treats and the treats themselves have greater impact when changed each snack time. When all is good, then slow it all down. Dogs I know like you know chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The feeders you were planning might have to be placed far away from the coop. It's one of the things they told us not to put near the house to avoid drawing bear close. If there are bear you might want to have hotwire around the coop and pen to keep them from busting in. 

It's not Maisey that has the issues. It's Trixie. Trixiie was a few days from scheduled euthanasia. Is about 6 years old and chi/doxen mix. Maisey is always all up in Trixie's face and Trixie gets tired of it.

There is some jealousy on Maisey's part. It's really noticeable at bedtime. She'll plop her 57 pounds down on top of me to make sure Trixie can't get close.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Yeah, that would really be horrific to find a bear anywhere. They like seed and stuff? Deer do too. Seems weird.

Trixie is probably too far gone to enjoy a youngin. Age? Give it time. We added a pup to our lives this year and the dogs just carried on like usual, but we got fired up with too many puppy antics after awhile when they weren't funny anymore. Life!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Many many years ago when lived in the N. GA mtns we were all outside. The human on rocking chairs on the screen porch, the dogs lazing out in the yard. Suddenly they both rocketed on to the porch. The Redbone Hound was beside himself in fear. Turns out it was probably a bear on the opposite side of the creek.

We talked to the wildlife people. He said it was the time of year. Not to have food outside or bird feeders near the house. I guess the seed in the feeders is tasty to them.

I'm letting Trixie deal with it. Maisey stands there and looks at her while being in her face as Trixie is growls telling her to stop.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

You do not need the grit if your chickens can go outside to access the dirt. If you're like me, however, and have two feet of snow on the ground which covers all dirt, you will need to provide grit. I do not provide grit when we do not have snow on the ground, but when the chickens refuse to go outside because of snow I give them a dish of grit.


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

I spent some time NC and the bears love it there! I was looking for retirement property and spent a lot of time on Google Maps. Funny thing . . .some of the drive-by photographs had black bears in people's yards! 

Okay, so bears have been on earth just after the Ice Age (they probably lived through the ice age with the coat they have) and we DO have them here! Mostly we have cows. Lots of cows. And goats. And sheep, deer, and elk. I'll keep your warning in mind when the fence guy gets here. Maybe there are more structural prevention tricks he can build into the fencing. The property is fenced with barb wire but the chicken coop won't be. Maybe I should consider electrifying it? Overkill?

I'll talk to the neighbors. I just met one who is another permaculture girl doing the same thing I'm trying to do. She'd know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have bear but I do have other predators. I have hot wire on my pens to keep them from digging into them.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Are you by chance confusing calcium (oyster shell) with grit? You wouldn't be the first or the last to do that.
> 
> I have never figured out what cuttlebone is. Is it a solid chunk of calcium or what? Then of course when I got home and could hop on the net for information I'd forget.
> 
> The girls are weird. Where you would think they'd want their privacy for egg laying that's not what they want. It's a group effort. Or a group battle for who gets to lay the next egg in the same nest. It can be pretty funny to watch them in the their nest battles. And yet, right next to the one they're fussing over is a perfectly clean, empty one.


AMEN TO THAT!!


----------

